# Azoren



## Bresenking1 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre in den Sommerferien auf die Azoren (Inseln Soa Miguel und Pico). 
Ich möchte dort sowohl im Meer (von der Küste oder nem kleinem Boot) als auch in den Kraterseen angeln. Hat jemand ein paar Infos was man dort gut fangen kann und womit?
Liebe Grüße, Bresenking


----------



## ThomasL (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Azoren*

Hallo Bresenking

Ich war vor x-Jahren mal auf den Azoren (San Miguel), allerdings zum Big Game Fischen. In den Kraterseen gibt's Karpfen und teilweise auch Forellen. Wie gut die Bestände und Fangaussichten sind, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Im Hafen drin haben wir Meeräschen gesehen. Am Abend haben wir an der äusseren Hafenmauer Einheimische gesehen, die dort mit Grundblei und Fischstücken geangelt haben. Die haben einzelne Muränen und kleine Conger gefangen.


----------



## Bresenking1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Azoren*

Dann schon mal danke für die Infos, bin mal gespannt ob da was geht. Über weitere Infos würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Filipecardoso (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Azoren*

Also ich persönlich wäre auf so ne Insel nicht an Karpfen und Forellen interessiert

Die Insel zählen zu The Best für Big Game auf der Welt ausserdem sind von ufer aus jeder menge an verschiedene fische zu fangen ob mit der Spinnangel oder Grund,von Sargus
bis zum Bicudas/ähnlich wie Barracudas es ist alles da man muss
nur vorbereitet sein  gut planen und Angel können alles andere komt von selbst

Bin volle neid den die Azoren sind echt super.

FC/Nolte


----------



## funkbock (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Azoren*

Hey!

Bei mir geht´s im September für 3 Wochen auf die Azoren. Sao Miguel, Pico, aber vor Allem Sao Jorge.
Ich bin vor allem am Raubfisch von den Felsen interessiert. Was kann man von den Felsen runter bekommen. Fische total gerne mit Wasserkugel/Spirolino und Meeresfliege. Gummifische,Blinker und Wobbler - das ganze Aufgebot. Gibt´s dazu Erfahrungen? Was geht besonders gut, was garnicht. Habe mit Fischfetzen auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht - wie sieht´s damit aus?

Gruß
Bene


----------



## Charley (11. September 2010)

*AW: Azoren*

Hallo,

und besonders an funkbock. Hoffentlich kommen die Informationen für dich nicht zu spät. Ich war im August 2 Wochen auf den Azoren, Insel Graciosa. Da fahren üblicherweise nur Leute hin, die keinen touristischen Rummel mögen, da ist für Big game auch nichts wirklich organisiert. Aber Fisch gibt es zum Angeln im Überfluss. Die Insel ist fast vollständig ringsum mit schroffen vulkanischen Küstenbildungen ausgeprägt, aber man findet schnell gut zugängliche Stellen. Es wird sofort tief, und man kann vom Ufer schöne Fische ziehen: Im Ausgust kommt der Schweinsfisch, meist in Trupps. Und ein 60 cm Exemplar zieht ordentlich. Ich hab mit Spinnern und hellen Blinkern, in den Drilling eine TK-Garnele eingeklemmt, schnell erfolg gehabt. Geht auch mit Pose und großem Haken, Garnele drauf. Effektiver scheinen aber Tintenfisch-Tuben, in Streifen, hält länger. Papageienfisch, die Einheimischen Stippen mit 4 m Bambusstangen direkt am Felsen. Der Trick: kleine Taschenkrebse. Dann klappt es sofort. 
Auf Graciosa gibt es in PRAIA eine Truppe, die heißt gracipesca, die fahren auch mit dem Boot raus. 40 € die Stunde, bis 4 Angler können da mit. Preis ist für das Boot. Ich war zu zweit und wir hatten 1,5 h Trolling 3 Barakudas und 1,5 h Pilken am Riff 3 Schwarzfleckenbarsche.
Wer alswo nicht unbedingt Wert auf Big game legt, der ist auf der fischreichen Graciosa-Insel genau richtig. Falls jemand weitere Informationen braucht, ruhig anfragen, ich könnte noch Bände füllen ...#h


----------

